# Carrier Mig/MCT and Solvent Ratios?



## shreddingax (Feb 25, 2019)

Normal Recipe (Test Cyp, Deca, Tren E & A)
2%BA
20%BB
Oil
Dump all in beaker and bake @225 for 20 min. or until swirl goes away.  Filter / administer!

I have mostly used Weston oil (I know Bass recommends not, but I have never had problems and blood test prove it works).  It took long enough but now I am wanting to brew w/ MCT and or MIG840 (sick of using 22g).  

Question is, does the solvent ratios stay the same no matter what carrier oil is used?

Thanks for any and all input!


----------

